# How to become a lich?



## dontpunkme (Mar 13, 2005)

I've got a question.  How exactly does one become a lich.  What spells are cast and what product would I find them in?  What are the details of the ritual?  What are the requirements?  My pc's got trapped and captured by the henchmen of a nefarious wizard who has been a thorn in their side for quite some time.  I would like to force them to witness the ceremony.  He'll probably make some silly BBEG "promise of pain and death speech"  I'll probably have the lich tp out and back to his tower if the pcs make good on a hairbrained escape attempt (the wily jerks are probably plotting against me as I speak).  Gotta love how these storylines just write themselves.  But alas, I hate speaking out of my rear end when describing what should be some pretty cool scenery.  Any help here is most appreciated.


----------



## Jack Simth (Mar 13, 2005)

From Online SRD:


> *LICH CHARACTERS*
> 
> The process of becoming a lich is unspeakably evil and can be undertaken only by a willing character. A lich retains all class abilities it had in life.
> 
> ...





 Also from Online SRD:


> The creator also needs a fairly quiet, comfortable, and well-lit place in which to work. Any place suitable for preparing spells is suitable for making items. Creating an item requires one day per 1,000 gp in the item’s base price, with a minimum of at least one day. Potions are an exception to this rule; they always take just one day to brew. The character must spend the gold and XP at the beginning of the construction process.



As the base price is normally simply double the gold cost to create, that kinda implies that making the phylactery takes 240 days to complete. Not something the party can readily witness.


 Things aren't entierly spelled out, however; sure, the phylactery is basically just another magic item - but the process is described as being "unspeakably evil" - which probably involves such things as torturing babies to death, turning a paladin into an intelligent undead, eating the heart of a white unicorn, summoning a celestial for the express purpose of slaying it, and the like.

Mind you, it may be spelled out in one of the supplements - but I doubt it.  Go wild.  You are the Game Master, no?  If you later discover that anything is "off", well, it's traditional for the kind of showman that would make his enemies witness his ascention add "extras" simply to spice up the event.


----------



## Eldragon (Mar 14, 2005)

Can a Wizard who has their opposing School Necromancy become a Lich? The rules do not state what spells the phylactery comes from, or what school of magic it eminates. Flavor and Consistency of rules lends me to believe that creating the phylactery will require at least one necromancy spell. Thoughts?


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Mar 14, 2005)

*At least* one necromantic spell.  

However, it's possible to find ways to accidentally become a lich if you, yourself cannot cast necromantic spells: magical accidents, intense necromantic fields, etc.

You probably wouldn't have a phylactery, however.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Mar 15, 2005)

How would a lich without a phylactery work?  I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Mar 15, 2005)

RandomPrecision said:
			
		

> How would a lich without a phylactery work?  I don't think that's possible.




Why not?

*Voluntarily* becoming a lich requires all kinds of complicated rituals, many of which deal with the creation of the phylactery such that, even if your body is destroyed, you come right back.

*Accidentally* becoming a lich skips those steps, and likely the creation of a phylactery or phylactery-like object, with the caveat that, generally, if your body is destroyed, you don't get to come right back.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Mar 15, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> *Voluntarily* becoming a lich requires all kinds of complicated rituals, many of which deal with the creation of the phylactery such that, even if your body is destroyed, you come right back.
> 
> *Accidentally* becoming a lich skips those steps, and likely the creation of a phylactery or phylactery-like object, with the caveat that, generally, if your body is destroyed, you don't get to come right back.



While acknowledging Rule 0, I'd say having a phylactery is an integral part of being a lich.  i.e. your soul needs to be somewhere else other than your body.

As has been noted, crafting the phyactery takes nearly a year, but that doesn't necessarily mean there can't be a ceremony to actually _activate_ the phyactery and actually initiate the lichification.  My guess is that the details of the transformation are left purposefully vague so that DMs can define the ritual however they like.  The concept of a powerful wizard becoming a lich lends itself well to fantastic imagery.


----------



## sullivan (Mar 15, 2005)

Is my memory failing me, or was there somewhere in a 2nd source book an actual spell description for the ceremony portion of becoming the lich? Well I know it is failing me because I can't remember the source book, but maybe it's just flat out creating memories.  Maybe a monster manual? Obviously not 3.x, but that might be an interesting starting point to flesh it out. It'll also provide a school, which almost certainly was Necromancy. However I seem to remember it was also a Cleric spell, so that opens the possibility to a scroll for a low multiclass Cleric level or even Rogue/Bard with a lucky UMD roll.

I was actually a bit surprised that the Book of Vile Darkness didn't include more Lich detail, or at least have it released later as a tidbit that was developed but didn't make the final print edition. They did include a feat called Lichloved, but that involves a much different subject that Eric's grandmother, and likely all his other family members, would not approve a discussion of here.


----------



## Stockdale (Mar 15, 2005)

Check out Goodman Games' _Complete Guide to Liches_. It provides a lich Prc and details two 5th level (as I recall) spells that are integral to the process of becoming a lich. BTW, this PrC provides an interesting alternative to the llich progression template promulgated on WOTC website in the Savage Species section.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Mar 15, 2005)

As far as I can recall the "original" process, it involved at least one step of deliberate self-poisoning, fairly far along the lich-track.

Basically, the caster would create one of the most vile magical poisons ever concocted, specifically tuned to his own body and spiritual essence and then, during a particular ceremony, he'd drink it straight off.

He then gets a saving throw vs. the poison.  If he fails, he dies (and it might also be a death effect; I can't recall specifically).  If he succeeds, he becomes a lichnee - mostly dead, but slightly alive.  He basically stops aging at this point except mentally (similar to the druid or monk ability, actually).

It is during this stage that the final preparation of his phylactery can take place, due to the tenuous hold his body has on his soul.  His soul is then bound into the phylactery, and he becomes a true lich once his body is next "killed."  (This is, of course, sometimes self-inflicted.)

For an interesting twist, have your players show up at the lichnee's death ceremony.  He's brought all his friends and relatives by to see the borning of a new creature, and then let the PCs kill him.  Except, that's exactly what he needed them to do.  Oops.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Mar 15, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> If he succeeds, he becomes a lichnee - mostly dead, but slightly alive.



"He's only _mostly_ dead.  With all-dead, there's only one thing you can do."

"What's that?"

"Check his pockets for loose change."


----------



## F5 (Mar 15, 2005)

They can't publish the written-out process for becoming a lich because, as it says in the SRD, the process is "unspeakable".  Merely recording the process on paper will cause the volume it's written in to smoulder and burst into black, unholy flame.  Several warehouses in Lake Geneva were lost to this effect, which is why it's so hard to find an original edition Vault of the Drow module today.   True story.

And my new word of the day is "lichification".  

 

Seriously, the process is intentionally vague, so you can flavor it with whatever is appropriate for your campaign.  Forcing the PCs to be unwitting participants in the final stage of the process is a great idea.  Maybe even make that a part of the ritual; the final stage can only be performed by the pure of heart, or something.  Go crazy!


----------



## Jack Simth (Mar 15, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> As far as I can recall the "original" process, it involved at least one step of deliberate self-poisoning, fairly far along the lich-track.
> 
> Basically, the caster would create one of the most vile magical poisons ever concocted, specifically tuned to his own body and spiritual essence and then, during a particular ceremony, he'd drink it straight off.
> 
> He then gets a saving throw vs. the poison. If he fails, he dies (and it might also be a death effect; I can't recall specifically). If he succeeds, he becomes a lichnee - mostly dead, but slightly alive. He basically stops aging at this point except mentally (similar to the druid or monk ability, actually).



Probably want to cast Moment of Precience, maybe Limited Wish for that saving throw....


----------

